# teaching hospital rules



## evilgurl (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't seem to put my hands on the scribe guidelines for a teaching hospital.  I know I've seen them.  Any help is appreciated.

I am also looking for documentation requirements for an NPP and a teaching physician.  

Thanks again


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

See section 100

and.......

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/gdelinesteachgresfctsht.pdf


Hopefully you'll find what you're looking for~


----------



## evilgurl (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you.  I have both of those & but I thought I had read something that gave more details.


----------

